# The hateful Pax



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

For two months I fought and battled to get back to a 5.0 from a 4.98. Day in and day out i made sure each ride was perfect. Finally it happened two days ago. 5.0....bingo!!!! Then last night a female pax came out of a classy bar, jumped in and remained silent most of the ride.....clicking away on her phone. I offered conversation but was rebuffed. She drank two waters, eat several starbursts, used the hand sanitizer and lotion. Still clicking away on her I-phone. We finally arrived at a mini-mansion in cherry hills. I exited quickly and opened the door for the silent middle aged lady. As she exited she looked me in the eyes and said "you have a 5.0 rating". I replied "yes ma'am ". She looked at her phone and replied "I can fix that" and walked away. The next morning i saw the 3.0 rating. Now I am back at 4.8. People can be very strange.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> For two months I fought and battled to get back to a 5.0 from a 4.98. Day in and day out i made sure each ride was perfect. Finally it happened two days ago. 5.0....bingo!!!! Then last night a female pax came out of a classy bar, jumped in and remained silent most of the ride.....clicking away on her phone. I offered conversation but was rebuffed. She drank two waters, eat several starbursts, used the hand sanitizer and lotion. Still clicking away on her I-phone. We finally arrived at a mini-mansion in cherry hills. I exited quickly and opened the door for the silent middle aged lady. As she exited she looked me in the eyes and said "you have a 5.0 rating". I replied "yes ma'am ". She looked at her phone and replied "I can fix that" and walked away. The next morning i saw the 3.0 rating. Now I am back at 4.8. People can be very strange.


And did you change her rating to a 1 star?


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

I thought about it. I don't want to play the rating game. Two wrongs don't make a right. It just bums me out.


----------



## Marksb_2000 (Nov 24, 2015)

Let me ask you this, how much extra money do you make for having a 5 star rating? I bet it is the same as my 4.8


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Point well made. Once a couple gave me a $20 because they had never seen a 5.0 after 2000 trips. Turns out that the rider worked for UBER. So the answer is there is no difference in income. Since UBER gives no gratitude for our efforts, short of paying us, the stars are all we have.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

5.0 , what are you gonna do with that ? Maybe take a vacation or refinance your mortgage .


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> For two months I fought and battled to get back to a 5.0 from a 4.98. Day in and day out i made sure each ride was perfect. Finally it happened two days ago. 5.0....bingo!!!! Then last night a female pax came out of a classy bar, jumped in and remained silent most of the ride.....clicking away on her phone. I offered conversation but was rebuffed. She drank two waters, eat several starbursts, used the hand sanitizer and lotion. Still clicking away on her I-phone. We finally arrived at a mini-mansion in cherry hills. I exited quickly and opened the door for the silent middle aged lady. As she exited she looked me in the eyes and said "you have a 5.0 rating". I replied "yes ma'am ". She looked at her phone and replied "I can fix that" and walked away. The next morning i saw the 3.0 rating. Now I am back at 4.8. People can be very strange.


What was her problem? She had a low rating so she wanted you to suffer just because?


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

1 star her and file a rude rider report and move on. Screw uber and their games and screw these cheap behind pax.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

For the love of all things proper....upgrade your lotion now!


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Burn her house down.


Just kidding.





Do it!


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

1 good turn deserves another... I think she told you she was giving you 1 star because she really wants 1 star from you. I mean why go out of her way to let you know... please dont let her down. One star her.


----------



## camel (Jun 12, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> For two months I fought and battled to get back to a 5.0 from a 4.98. Day in and day out i made sure each ride was perfect. Finally it happened two days ago. 5.0....bingo!!!! Then last night a female pax came out of a classy bar, jumped in and remained silent most of the ride.....clicking away on her phone. I offered conversation but was rebuffed. She drank two waters, eat several starbursts, used the hand sanitizer and lotion. Still clicking away on her I-phone. We finally arrived at a mini-mansion in cherry hills. I exited quickly and opened the door for the silent middle aged lady. As she exited she looked me in the eyes and said "you have a 5.0 rating". I replied "yes ma'am ". She looked at her phone and replied "I can fix that" and walked away. The next morning i saw the 3.0 rating. Now I am back at 4.8. People can be very strange.


It's because you don't smell good to her nose.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> For the love of all things proper....upgrade your lotion now!


OMG....You are probably right. The coca butter lotion from Walgreen was not good enough.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> For two months I fought and battled to get back to a 5.0 from a 4.98. Day in and day out i made sure each ride was perfect. Finally it happened two days ago. 5.0....bingo!!!! Then last night a female pax came out of a classy bar, jumped in and remained silent most of the ride.....clicking away on her phone. I offered conversation but was rebuffed. She drank two waters, eat several starbursts, used the hand sanitizer and lotion. Still clicking away on her I-phone. We finally arrived at a mini-mansion in cherry hills. I exited quickly and opened the door for the silent middle aged lady. As she exited she looked me in the eyes and said "you have a 5.0 rating". I replied "yes ma'am ". She looked at her phone and replied "I can fix that" and walked away. The next morning i saw the 3.0 rating. Now I am back at 4.8. People can be very strange.


Some people think 3 stars = average.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Poe's Law in action


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

I hope this post is a troller. For the amount these PAX pay they should consider themselves lucky to be transported in a rickshaw. Would you have licked her boots for a 5 star if she had asked you too ?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> For two months I fought and battled to get back to a 5.0 from a 4.98. Day in and day out i made sure each ride was perfect. Finally it happened two days ago. 5.0....bingo!!!! Then last night a female pax came out of a classy bar, jumped in and remained silent most of the ride.....clicking away on her phone. I offered conversation but was rebuffed. She drank two waters, eat several starbursts, used the hand sanitizer and lotion. Still clicking away on her I-phone. We finally arrived at a mini-mansion in cherry hills. I exited quickly and opened the door for the silent middle aged lady. As she exited she looked me in the eyes and said "you have a 5.0 rating". I replied "yes ma'am ". She looked at her phone and replied "I can fix that" and walked away. The next morning i saw the 3.0 rating. Now I am back at 4.8. People can be very strange.


LMAO....good for her. Keep giving out your silly Waters and opening doors...now your rating is even with mine....and do NONE of that...

Yeah ....troll


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Water + Mints + hand lotion + open door for pax = I would have given you -1 star. Lol


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Don't get why you open the door for her unless she has a disability of some somesort.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Just being polite. I am retired and got into UBER mostly for the fun and some extra cash. I like people and being nice is just part of who I am. I guess is should not be *****ing .... One bad apple out of thousands of trips is no big deal.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

You are being a push over 1 star her.... now you are risking other good drivers getting a bad rating from a psycho. Now you are screwing us over.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> LMAO....good for her. Keep giving out your silly Waters and opening doors...now your rating is even with mine....and do NONE of that...
> 
> Yeah ....troll


Not sure what a troller is but being nice to people and being a gentleman is not a bad thing. And the silly water and other comforts earn a net hourly of close to $30 hour. Not bad for a retirement gig. Drive safe.



Nick781 said:


> You are being a push over 1 star her.... now you are risking other good drivers getting a bad rating from a psycho. Now you are screwing us over.[/QUOTE
> 
> I get your point but am not sure what she did other give me a crappy rating for no good reason. I will go into the trip and change her rating.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Its good to be nice. That's cool but don't be anyones welcome Matt. 

Nick781 is right. Lets 1 star her file a rude pax report and make her rating drop. Make it harder for her to get a ride.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

The math doesn't work. Troll.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Wow. Still not sure what makes me a troll....as for the math....try being nice and professional and your math will improve. I also can see why riders are constantly complaining about other drivers. A lot of you are mean.


----------



## camel (Jun 12, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Not sure what a troller is but being nice to people and being a gentleman is not a bad thing. And the silly water and other comforts earn a net hourly of close to $30 hour. Not bad for a retirement gig. Drive safe.


Driving uberx and netting close to 30/hr! F... shameless liar. Upload the screenshot of payment.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Still not sure what makes me a troll....as for the math....


A single 3 star cannot drop you to a 4.8 In fact, if you really had a 5.0 rating a single 3 would only drop you to 4.996. A 1 star would drop you to 4.992


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> For two months I fought and battled to get back to a 5.0 from a 4.98. Day in and day out i made sure each ride was perfect. Finally it happened two days ago. 5.0....bingo!!!! Then last night a female pax came out of a classy bar, jumped in and remained silent most of the ride.....clicking away on her phone. I offered conversation but was rebuffed. She drank two waters, eat several starbursts, used the hand sanitizer and lotion. Still clicking away on her I-phone. We finally arrived at a mini-mansion in cherry hills. I exited quickly and opened the door for the silent middle aged lady. As she exited she looked me in the eyes and said "you have a 5.0 rating". I replied "yes ma'am ". She looked at her phone and replied "I can fix that" and walked away. The next morning i saw the 3.0 rating. Now I am back at 4.8. People can be very strange.


In the first place did you even check her rating before she got in the car that would probably have been a forewarning of what kind of female dog or vagaterian she was. Then I would have one star her in a heart beat and reported she made me feel unsafe.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Not in our market. It has been tolled the same since they started the new rating system a few months back. A 3 rating drops a driver to a 4.98 from 5.0. A 4 drops you to a 4.99.



Telsa34 said:


> In the first place did you even check her rating before she got in the car that would probably have been a forewarning of what kind of female dog or vagaterian she was. Then I would have one star her in a heart beat and reported she made me feel unsafe.


I did not look at her rating. But she lives in a mini mansion in a very swanky area.



camel said:


> Driving uberx and netting close to 30/hr! F... shameless liar. Upload the screenshot of payment.


I learned quickly that the money is in gratuity and not the base fare. Well before UBER added tipping ....tipping was the norm. Go beyond and the tip is there. Even the UBER corp folks that I have taken here and there tip most is the time.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Just being polite. I am retired and got into UBER mostly for the fun and some extra cash. I like people and being nice is just part of who I am. I guess is should not be *****ing .... One bad apple out of thousands of trips is no big deal.


no..... these lousy miserable pax need to be identified and labels and flagged.....if I had my my they would be flogged....


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> The next morning i saw the 3.0 rating. Now I am back at 4.8.


Not possible. Assuming worst case, that you're on the 100 ride rating system, and she gave you a 1-star, your rating would drop from a 5.0 to a 4.96. That's worst case. You would need five 1-star ratings to hit 4.80.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

I contacted support. They assure me that my rating of 4.98 is correct. Oh well.


----------



## SoggySideSalad (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Abraxas79 said:


> Would you licked her boots for a 5 star if she had asked you too ?


Some people pay to do such things.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

Tell me your an Uber Black offering all that you do? And the 5* doesn't get you a lick of nothing! If your X you'll get entitled passengers that just won't respect you if they think your going overboard to get 5*.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

THE MAN! said:


> Tell me your an Uber Black offering all that you do? And the 5* doesn't get you a lick of nothing! If your X you'll get entitled passengers that just won't respect you if they think your going overboard to get 5*.


Nope. I drive a 2006 Ford Escape with hail damage from the last storm. From the first week I started I found that tips were easy. Just stock the car at a cost of $5.21 a day and treat them like gold. For example, last night 4.5 hours = $105 in fare and $56 in tips. I guess one bad pax out of 3000 plus is not worth complaining about.


----------



## New Member 0001365427 (Aug 15, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Nope. I drive a 2006 Ford Escape with hail damage from the last storm. From the first week I started I found that tips were easy. Just stock the car at a cost of $5.21 a day and treat them like gold. For example, last night 4.5 hours = $105 in fare and $56 in tips. I guess one bad pax out of 3000 plus is not worth complaining about.


No way you're 5* with hail damage


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> For two months I fought and battled to get back to a 5.0 from a 4.98. Day in and day out i made sure each ride was perfect. Finally it happened two days ago. 5.0....bingo!!!! Then last night a female pax came out of a classy bar, jumped in and remained silent most of the ride.....clicking away on her phone. I offered conversation but was rebuffed. She drank two waters, eat several starbursts, used the hand sanitizer and lotion. Still clicking away on her I-phone. We finally arrived at a mini-mansion in cherry hills. I exited quickly and opened the door for the silent middle aged lady. As she exited she looked me in the eyes and said "you have a 5.0 rating". I replied "yes ma'am ". She looked at her phone and replied "I can fix that" and walked away. The next morning i saw the 3.0 rating. Now I am back at 4.8. People can be very strange.


Cool story bro...except once the 5.0 is gone driver can never get back there.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Just being polite. I am retired and got into UBER mostly for the fun and some extra cash.


Tens of thousands use to do this business to feed their family, pay their mortgage, continue their health insurance and clothe their children. A five star rating sure as hell doesn't put food on the table.


----------



## Ayad (Jan 1, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> For two months I fought and battled to get back to a 5.0 from a 4.98. Day in and day out i made sure each ride was perfect. Finally it happened two days ago. 5.0....bingo!!!! Then last night a female pax came out of a classy bar, jumped in and remained silent most of the ride.....clicking away on her phone. I offered conversation but was rebuffed. She drank two waters, eat several starbursts, used the hand sanitizer and lotion. Still clicking away on her I-phone. We finally arrived at a mini-mansion in cherry hills. I exited quickly and opened the door for the silent middle aged lady. As she exited she looked me in the eyes and said "you have a 5.0 rating". I replied "yes ma'am ". She looked at her phone and replied "I can fix that" and walked away. The next morning i saw the 3.0 rating. Now I am back at 4.8. People can be very strange.


Email Uber and tell them exactly what happened. Remind them how hard you tried and how important this is for you. You might need to try again. But someone might take favorable action. At the very least so they don't match you with this horrible human being again.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Tens of thousands use to do this business to feed their family, pay their mortgage, continue their health insurance and clothe their children. A five star rating sure as hell doesn't put food on the table.


No a five star rating does not put food on the table but without an acceptable rating based on your market there are no rides or money at all. You have to care about ratings to some degree because without a satisfactory rating you can not earn either.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> No a five star rating does not put food on the table but without an acceptable rating based on your market there are no rides or money at all. You have to care about ratings to some degree because without a satisfactory rating you can not earn either.


Yup...and with a _Negative Like Ratio_ like yours...you need to start caring again.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Yup...and with a _Negative Like Ratio_ like yours...you need to start caring again.


It took me a second, but I got it. That was a pretty good rebuttal.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Yup...and with a _Negative Like Ratio_ like yours...you need to start caring again.


And what exactly does the like ratio do for me? Do I get deactivated if it is negative or if nobody likes my posts ever..... not that I have seen yet.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

New Member 0001365427 said:


> No way you're 5* with hail damage


Not kidding. Honestly I bet in most major cities the pax would take one look at it and laugh. But Denver is different. Know body cares. They are focused on a million questions about uber, the amenities and the next bar or trail head .


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> Haha no you dont. Nice trolling tho. You're telling me you drive some beat up, old shitty SUV and you do better than others on here with newer cars. Suck one. It's not anger management. It's you who needs lying management. Dofus


I missed this. I never said I was better than anyone else. Remember I am Losing stars not gaining them. Drive safe!


----------



## Kevin4163 (May 22, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> The next morning i saw the 3.0 rating. Now I am back at 4.8. People can be very strange.


I believe you meant to say "4.98" instead of "4.8". Either way, do you mind posting a screen shot of your average rating and the rating breakdown? The math still doesn't work.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

You are a 5 star driving in Colorado ?? I am impressed. I guess Los Angeles pax are meaner than I thought.
I had a UCLA young female pickup on the wrong side of the street, so I turned one street early and went around the block so she would be on my right side and I could pick her up safely. She gets in the car, states wny did you go around the block, so it would cost me more money ? ??? She wasn't even in the car yet. I explained why and she said, " You should have driven to the stop light and I would have crossed the street and gotten in the car while you waited for the light to change. "
She gives me a 1.0 and flags me for a navigation. Yikes !!!
Thank you, Ms. Buffoon.



UBERPROcolorado said:


> I missed this. I never said I was better than anyone else. Remember I am Loosing stars not gaining them. Drive safe!


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> You are a 5 star driving in Colorado ?? I am impressed. I guess Los Angeles pax are meaner than I thought.
> I had a UCLA young female pickup on the wrong side of the street, so I turned one street early and went around the block so she would be on my right side and I could pick her up safely. She gets in the car, states wny did you go around the block, so it would cost me more money ? ??? She wasn't even in the car yet. I explained why and she said, " You should have driven to the stop light and I would have crossed the street and gotten in the car while you waited for the light to change. "
> She gives me a 1.0 and flags me for a navigation. Yikes !!!
> Thank you, Ms. Buffoon.
> ...


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Kevin4163 said:


> I believe you meant to say "4.98" instead of "4.8". Either way, do you mind posting a screen shot of your average rating and the rating breakdown? The math still doesn't work.


Here you go.



UBERPROcolorado said:


> Here you go.


This is today's rating. Can't go to past days. Yesterday the 3 dropped off and was replaces by a 4. Hmmm. But the rating stayed the same? Wtf.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Ill keep it simple. Ratings don't mean crap. All it takes is one pax to falsely accuse you of something. You could have a 4.7 4.83 a 5.0 rating won't matter.

Some markets are harsher than others. You will live if you don't have a 5.0 rating. Like I said 1 star the rider file a rude rider report and move on.


----------



## Kevin4163 (May 22, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> This is today's rating. Can't go to past days. Yesterday the 3 dropped off and was replaces by a 4. Hmmm. But the rating stayed the same? Wtf.


Okay, thanks. It makes a little more sense now that I see it says only your last 100 ratings are used to compute the average, but Uber's math is still a little off. Should be a 4.99 average if it was a 4 star rating or should be a 3 star rating if it's a 4.98 average.

Maybe she felt bad and decided to change your rating to a 4 and Uber just hasn't updated the average yet.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

A T said:


> Ill keep it simple. Ratings don't mean crap. All it takes is one pax to falsely accuse you of something. You could have a 4.7 4.83 a 5.0 rating won't matter.
> 
> Some markets are harsher than others. You will live if you don't have a 5.0 rating. Like I said 1 star the rider file a rude rider report and move on.


I get your point and you are right. But the only thing we have that gauges the quality of our work .....are the stars. Uber sure the hell does not give me a raise or more trips because I do well for them.



Kevin4163 said:


> Okay, thanks. It makes a little more sense now that I see it says only your last 100 ratings are used to compute the average, but Uber's math is still a little off. Should be a 4.99 average if it was a 4 star rating or should be a 3 star rating if it's a 4.98 average.
> 
> Maybe she felt bad and decided to change your rating to a 4 and Uber just hasn't updated the average yet.


I don't know what uber is doing. I counted and have done more than 100 trips since her rating so maybe hers dropped off and I picked up a 4. Thank you for the help my friend.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Kevin4163 said:


> Okay, thanks. It makes a little more sense now that I see it says only your last 100 ratings are used to compute the average, but Uber's math is still a little off. Should be a 4.99 average if it was a 4 star rating or should be a 3 star rating if it's a 4.98 average.
> 
> Maybe she felt bad and decided to change your rating to a 4 and Uber just hasn't updated the average yet.


A pax had a change of heart? Is that possible?


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Here you go.
> 
> This is today's rating. Can't go to past days. Yesterday the 3 dropped off and was replaces by a 4. Hmmm. But the rating stayed the same? Wtf.


Depends how they calculate it and to what decimal

99*5=495+4=499
500/499=.998
5*.998=4.99
5*.99=4.95

Not really sure how they get 4.98 but there could be another factor that isn't present.


----------

